# Can I purchase a spare tire donut for 2006 325?



## surfaboy (Mar 5, 2008)

How many of you that changed OEM runflats to non runflat performance tires carry a spare tire donut. If so, where do you go about purchasing a spare donut for a 2006 325? Anyone go around with non-runflat tires and no spare?


----------



## SHELLY121255 (Mar 17, 2008)

Check Out Ebay There Dirt Cheap Good Luck


----------



## Heat00 (Jan 10, 2007)

yes but how do you know what will fit?


----------



## 320what? (Feb 18, 2007)

i think that only 5 series from modern RFT family of BMWs came with a spare donut (I THINK) but since they use different offset, may be you need a spacer to use it.. I dunno exactly but ask the dealer. 

I also heard people using Corvette donut spare, but that cant be a wise idea..


----------



## giannopj (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello Bimmerfest... Seems like I am late to the party. But happy to say I bought my first Bimmer (328i) and love it. However due to a mis-aligned front end, I need new front tires at 29,000 miles. Want to switch out the RFT to standard tires but need to learn about what spare (donut) to buy and where. Can any one help? Thanks PG


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

I saw one of sale at BavAuto - but it looked a bit expensive. 

I am going to keep looking...


----------



## ChipB (Mar 16, 2007)

Also check out LeatherZ:
http://www.leatherz.com/Merchant5/m...aceSaverSpare&Category_Code=SafetyConvenience


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

And check out the Sticky in the E9X subforum, originally posted by Orient330i. I went that route and it worked for both my 2006 330i and my 2011 335d.

Tischer has a kit now with everything, even the OEM jack kit.


----------

